# I want this for my M&P



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

http://www.trijicon.com/whats_new/RedDot_HRweb.jpg

I'd like to get it for my full size .40 M&P


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Forum member Old Padawan has the original version of that sight (the Tasco Optima 2000) mounted on a 5" 1911 9mm. It works! We call that gun the _Jedi Weapon_ because it is so easy to shoot well.

I think eventually sights like this will replace iron sights on carry pistols. What is needed is one where the viewing window folds down when the gun is holstered, and then springs into place when the gun is drawn.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

I tried like hell to get them approved from the old department, knew an agent locally here that had one mounted on a glock-34, when speaking to him the only worry was "shut-off", but under the coat or CCW vest in went into sleep mode with no problem.


----------

